# Beetal goats from india / pictures



## Naef hajaya (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice looking goats!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 23, 2010)

I like the black ones, very sleek


----------

